# Canon Canada damaged box sales



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Canon Canada is selling damaged-box Canon 60D cameras with 18-200mm lens for $950:

Canon.ca

T3i with 18-55mm lens for $530:

Canon.ca


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Well that was quick, the 60D is out of stock already.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just as well, I rather have a Nikon anyways.


----------



## Nelson33 (Sep 6, 2013)

I highly suggest the Canon Rebel XT it is a pretty old camera and it is perfect for a beginner it is what i use it is simple, durable, and is awesome i am pretty sure it is about $200 or cheaper and i suggest buying a used one i promise you will fall in love with it good luck...





Photographer Gold Coast | BradKay Modeling


----------

